# Scared to take Nexium



## KimmiAnn (Sep 11, 2003)

I was on Nexium for over a year and it worked great. Then I developed heart palp







s and racing heart and stopped taking all meds. Then went on Zantac for the last year and a half. Now it is not working.My doc wants me to start Nexium 20 mg (I used to take 40mg) and see what happens. It worked wonders for me before.The problem is I am afraid that it was the Nexium that caused the palps and racing heart and I'm scared to take it.


----------



## lauriejohnson (Jan 21, 2001)

Oh dear! Yesterday I started taking Nexium, because my Prilosec stopped working. Now you have me worried! I tend to get heart palpitations anyway, and am a big worrier....oh boy!!! Did you mention anything about the heart palps to your doctor? What did he say? Do you recall how long it took for the Nexium to work when you were first prescribed it before? I've had 24 hours of the stuff, and still no relief! Man, I thought IBS was bad enough, but this heartburn day in and day out is getting old!!! Good luck to you, and I hope something works for you and doesn't cause additional problems!!!!


----------



## KimmiAnn (Sep 11, 2003)

Well, I gave in and took the Nexium. No heart palps. So now I know it wasn't from the meds. The docs took me off everything I was taking a year ago when the palps started so they were not sure what was causing them. Before when I took Nexium I had some releif after 3-4 days and major improvement after 10-14 days. It was the best med I have ever taken for reflux. I switched from 300mg of Zantac 2x a day to the Nexium yesterday. I added Maalox max until the Nexium gets going.I do know from reading other posts that not all PPI's work for everyone. I have tried all of the others and they did not work for me. Prilosec did not work for me and it is closely related to Nexium.


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Yesterday I tried a 40 mg of Nexium, because I didn't think my Prevacid was working as well as it did before. I'm not sure if I have GERD or bad post nasal drip--in any sense I have foul breath and taste in my mouth when I wake up in the AM. Well, my point is that the Nexium caused me to feel jittery and when I layed down for a nap I could feel my heat beating (palpitations). I know that this side effect only affects about 1%, however, with my history of tacycardia I don't know if this is the drug for me. I heard it works great--but I don't like to feel wierd. I wonder if this side effect goes away with time. Today, I went back on the Prevacid and may take a Zantac with it this eventing (this is the protocol they gave my MOM--Prevacid in the AM and Zantac before bed.). Prevacid (for me) causes no palps. I wonder about the med Protonix---if it has helped anyone and if they felt palps?Tania


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi KimmiAnn,-I also was on Prilosec/Nexium & found that once I was on it, I had to go from taking it 1x a day to 2x per day. I even felt that this dose was not even enough. The problem with these drugs are, they stop working!! They do nothing for the root cause. Your stomach produces hydro-chloric acid to digest proteins & from what I've been told they have about 50 other functions as well. The problem isn't that your stomach is producing to much acid..the acid is simply in the wrong place..esophagus. I basically went cold turkey after taking them for almost two months & believe it was the best decision I've ever made!! My Reflux is now 90% better! Granted, its HELL atthe beginning..I had acid coming up in my throat, sinus area, heartburn, The pain was everyday. It was so bad..that for one year I had to stop doing interviews for my job because it was just to painful to speak...In addition, I had pretty bad dysphagia(difficulty swallowing) everything I ate felt like it was "stuck my thoat" and globus(which is a sensation that you have a "lump" in your throat. The good news is after experimenting with numerous supplements..major changes in my diet.I don't need to think about the PPI's or H2Blockers anymore! It is possible to get off these DRUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Good Luck!!!


----------



## lauriejohnson (Jan 21, 2001)

Can you tell me, please, what the supplements are? I have been on a PPI for 2-1/2 years, and if Nexium doesn't work, I am looking at surgery. I am really afraid of that, as I have heard a lot of people are unhappy with the results and feel worse than they did with heartburn (hard to imagine!)When the heartburn first struck...day and night all day long almost 3 years ago, I suffered for 3 straight months until my doctor prescribed Prilosec and it kicked in and started working for me. I am very health conscious and only eat healthy foods. I avoid chocolate, peppermint, citrus, fats, etc. Tell me, please, how I can possibly survive without a PPI, when even a sip of water to take my pill sets off my heartburn!


----------



## MTgirl (Oct 6, 2003)

I had the nissan surgery three years ago, before Nexxum came out. I still have to take Zantac at night, have some spasms periodically when swallowing. I wouldn't rush to surgery until all other options are exhausted. I am better, but not as wonderful as I would like.


----------



## KimmiAnn (Sep 11, 2003)

After taking the Nexium for a few days, I began having tingling in my head. Almost like your foot being asleep. Has anyone had this happen?


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Feelinyunky-I would be happy to give you a few ideas to try but please keep in mind two points. This is not a magic/one pill solution. For me it was a very slow reduction of symtoms over time. It may be faster for you! Also, as you know everybody's body is different. The key is to listen to your own intuition/feelings. You basically have to become your own DOCTOR for this. Remember, you're the expert. You're the one living with this 24-Hours a Day, & 7 days. Two questions Do you have any "IBS" symtoms. C or D?? And did you ever have a scope done to check out your Esophagus, stomach, and Deodenum? If you had lots of existing inflamations, bleeding, sores, etc. you probably have no choice but to stay on the PPI for now.


----------



## lauriejohnson (Jan 21, 2001)

Hi, me again! I am certainly ready to hear about your advice! It's now been 8 days since I started taking Nexium, and I haven't had any improvement; infact, yesterday I felt worse than ever! (Kimmi...I haven't had the tingling you are talking about...but who's to say it isn't caused by the drug?) I have no problem waiting for results...I've been feeling miserable for almost a month anyway!I have never had a scope done...which I am beginning to think I should get. Two months ago I saw a GI for the first time ever. At that time my heartburn was under control, so he didn't perform any tests (I went in to see him as my IBS-D was out of control at the time). He did put me on Nortriptylin, which is an antidepressant that is also prescribed for bowel spasms. I just noticed today that a side effect is heartburn(!), unpleasant taste, etc., so I am wondering if this is part of my problem! I am discontinuing it post haste!I am particularly afraid of this condition, as I lost my beloved Grandpa 3 years ago from cancer of the esophagus. I want to get my heartburn/acid condition under control soon and permanently! No lifestyle change is too great to prevent this agony! Please help me get started!!!Thanks! ~Laurie


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Well Nexium didn't give me palps which I was afraid of, but did make me feel slightly out of breath and aggravated my asthma. Check out the med on rxlist and sure enough it can cause asthma problems in about 2%. I hate to be the one that is SO sensitive. So then I went to 10mg of Prilosec twice a day and wham, the worse headache. Only took it a couple days, but couldn't handle the headache anymore. I'm really getting upset. Called the dr and we are going to go back on the Prevacid 30mg in the AM along with 150mg of Zantac and then Zantac again at bedtime. I was doing so well and then all of a sudden I'm having this miserable problem. Does anyone know what causes a white coated tongue? Is this related to GERD or could it be Thrush? Dr didn't say a word--didn't think he would.Tania


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi Feelinyucky-You may want to have the scope done down the road, just to make sure everything "looks O.K." when I had mine done everything "looked fine" even tho I had terrible reflux. Here's the program that got me going.1/Your goal is to eat 3 meals per day, try to have at least 500-600 calories with each meal.2/Each meal will consist of a protein(fish (best)turkey,or chicken. 2/3 servings of vegetables.The best one for me was Artichokes. Try to have some good oil with each meal one Tbl.I prefer flax seed, olive, or almond. Avoid all GRAINS!!Breads, pasta, etc.3/No junk food of any kind!!!4/Potasium Broth: This broth really helped. It consists of 3-Potato Peelings, 3-Carot Peelings, Beets,(tops included) 3-Celery, 2-Onions, 20-Garlic. Let it cook up for 2 Hours,use only distilled water 6 qts.5/Supplements. Theres alot of trial an-error here.But, a good probiotic with each meal,glutamine, aloe-vera before each meal, B-12 shots(if you can)6/Almond Milk(home made is best)7/ Pain between meals: I used a product called dioxy-chor, This really helped me when I started.As I mentioned, at the beggining its pretty tough, but within 2 weeks you'll start to notice a big difference. This will motivate you to stay on the program. The best motivation for anything is seeing Results!!!!Make sure before you eat any meals your relaxed as possible!!Good Luck!


----------



## lauriejohnson (Jan 21, 2001)

Wow! That's a lot of stuff to do...but would be well worth it! You don't mention fruit ....are you able to eat any? I wonder about peanut butter, as it is a prontein? I think that would be easier to take in the morning more than chicken/fish (although I love chicken and fish...could easily give up red meat!) Do you think I should continue to take the Nexium, or scrap it? Did you see a nutritionist or what to find out all this stuff? Any good books that you know of? The only book on heartburn I have is really just an advertisement for Prilosec!Thanks for your help! I really appreciate it!~Laurie


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

David, I did something kind of like you did. I was on H2s like Tagamet then Pepcid but weaned myself off of them. I was fine for a few years, then a PCP noticed my gastritis and put me back on Pepcid. I hadn't noticed much of the bad burning I used to get, but treating the chronic yet subtle irritation of my stomach helped reduce the severity of my overall GI symptoms. About a year ago I stopped ignoring my GERD symptoms and upgraded to Aciphex. A scope showed some esophogeal irritation but nothing too bad or permanent yet. I tolerate the Aciphex very well. The popular PPIs that start with P have given me major GI irritation. My insurance company keeps trying to switch me to Nexium, which based on my history will likely irritate my gut, and the Aciphex is working just fine and not irritating my gut, so why mess with that?Anyhow, the moral of my story is that I've been scolded by a few doctors for stopping my acid medicine, and it wasn't nearly as difficult an experience as it seems to have been for you. I just tapered off and took some if I was going to be drinking or doing something else that was an irritant. I didn't feel like I needed the Pepcid. But when I went back on it a few years later and felt so much better after doing so, I really regretted trying to go without it for so long.


----------



## KimmiAnn (Sep 11, 2003)

I switched back to the Zantac for the time being. I just got the results of my upper Gi. Small sliding hiatal hernia and moderate GERD (already knew this). It also says I have mild duodenitis. What is this? How do I get rid of it. On top of that I have IBS-D







.


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi Laurie,-Yes I do know a book that has helped me: Dr. Sherry Rogers M.D. No More Heartburn!!!.This book in my opinion is a MUST read for anyone with acid-reflux. Dr. Rogers started off as a conventional Dr., but decided to break-off from conventional treatments for acid-reflux/IBS when the majority of her patients were either not getting better/or getting sicker. She has a chapter in her book titled. Why the sick get sicker quicker on acid reflux drugs. She gives you tons of ideas to try. Esophageal Cancer is the fastest growing Cancer of all the other Cancers right now in the last 10 years. Why do think this so?? The PPI's have been around now for about 20 years. Are they really solving the problem?????I believe there comes a time in ones life where we have to take responsibility for our own HEALTH.Good & Bad. I just don't believe that trying to turn off the ability of the stomach to produce hydro-chloric acid is a good idea.Regarding fruit: I would probably stick more to blueberry's, or Grannysmith Apples, or maybe pears. I would definitely limit them for the first several weeks. Regarding Peanuts I would avoid. But, almond milk would be O.k.This program is just a starting point!!. Afer 2 weeks, you have to re-evaluate how your feeling. Less acid?? If you're not, you have to start adding addional supplements. Within a short time you WILL find the right combo. You really have to be Determined to get BETTER. This is a FIGHT!!! & the stakes are very HIGH. Acid that continues to come up..can & will do damage. You probably already know theres quite a few serious things that can happen. One thing also to consider is buying one of the green drinks. I like sun chrolella)powder form. I take it a couple hours after dinner. Just mix it with water, & you will notice a difference pretty quick. Any good green drink you can try.Kyolic is also suppose to be good. Or make you're own. Celery/spinich/Kale/Chard/Juicing these vegetable really helps. There's so many other things to try!!!!!!Just don't give up!!!!!


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi Luna,-I completely understand & hear what you're saying. As I mentioned, I had buckets of acid coming up. At least that's what it felt like to me!!!My G.I. Dr. Strongly urged me NOT to stop taking the PPI'S. He warned me of all the potential problems.But, when I started to speaking with other Drs. that didn't share this opinion, other patients that were now fine, after beeing on them for years, I decided to go the other direction. Only YOU can make this decision. You mentioned you're FINE with the aciphex now. But, you probably already know these drugs can stop WORKING? Then what?? Another PPI?? Surgery??This is what you're facing when you stick with the drug cycle. On the other hand, Yes! if you don't get a handle on it using the alternative route, you face damage from all the acid coming up!!!This makes a very difficult choice.!Either way..I wish you you good luck with it!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonbeem (Oct 26, 2003)

I agree with you DavidLA. I started with IBS - and treated that with alternative methods, the problem for me is I should have been taking the stuff all along...I stopped and now I have GERD. Not so easy this time to get rid of for me, I'll have to check out that book you mentioned above, I didn't even think of going to the bookstore, just been searching online for alternative information that is rare. People really need to re-examine how the medical system works. Unfortunately, the drug companies are big business and that trickles down to the doctors, who are being trained to prescribe drugs and turn a deaf ear to alternative therapies which can heal people instead of mask the problem.


----------



## lauriejohnson (Jan 21, 2001)

Quick update: I saw this post again from last fall, and am SOOOO glad that I hooked up with this book! I am now heartburn medication-free, and only occasionally have heartburn! YAY! My life has turned around 100%! I adopted a sugar-free, wheat-free diet, along with supplements, and I believe it really helped. I am also showing a lot of improvements from my IBS-D symptoms. This diet isn't "forever" either...I still eat healthily, but will occasionally treat myself to sweets. I am so glad to be free of life-long medications that ultimately stop working, and are actually detrimental, according to this book. Good luck, and the book is available on Barnes and Noble's website if you can't find it at your bookstore.~Laurie


----------

